# جناحي صنعته من ( علبة شامبو )



## تنّاروت (6 يونيو 2009)

هذا جناح طائرة اختباري لم اجربه بعد حصلت عليه بعد قص علبة شامبو 
ما رايكم​



















المواصفات

الوزن 10.02 جرام
الطول 19 سم 
العرض 9 سم


----------



## يوهشام (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ولكن هل ينجح في صنع طائرة صغيرة


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## جاسر (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

لعلك تجربه 

وفقك الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 أغسطس 2009)

فكره قد تكون بداية تجربه ثم نجاح


----------



## eng_osman7afez (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود العظيم دا 
بس ياريت لو سمحت تحاول تنزله شرحه بالفيديو


----------



## atomic engineer (19 أغسطس 2009)

من الممكن عمل اى جناح لكن ما هى مواصفات الجناح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عن جناح الطائره صغيرة كانت ام كبيرة
يجب ان يكون خفيف الوزن قوي البنيه 
مجوف تتخلله روابط داخليه مثل بيوت خلية النحل 
تلك التي تكون سداسية الاضلاع مع انها بسيطة 
لكنها قويه بما فيه الكفاية 
وعلى هذا الاساس يجب ان يكون الجناح قوي 
وخفيف - ويفضل صناعة الجناح من الخشب 
والقماش - بمعنى ان يكون هيكل الجناح من الخشب وغلافه من القماش مع الاخذ بالنظر للانسيابيه - اي تحدب ظهر الجناح من الاعلى
ليوفر منطقة تخلخل للضغط -ولاتنسى 
الجنيحات الصغيره وهي اساس مناورة الطائرة 
هي ايضا تكون اجنحة صغيرة ولها عملها 
وشكرا 
​


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة كويسة برضه. برافوا ياشباب, وياريت مانستهونش بالحاجات البسيطة دي لأنها ممكن تكون نواه لإخترعات عظيمة وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## moroco (16 سبتمبر 2009)

very wonderful 


يكفى انها محاولة شخصية مائة بالمائة .. فاستمر وبالتوفيق


----------



## سامح بور (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان هناك اشياء من الممكن الاستفادة منها وتجمييعها وتوظيقها لشىء اخر احييك على فكرتك وشكل الجناح لابد ان ياخذ شكلاا ديناميكيا ويمر بمراحل معينة حتى يسطتيع الطيران ومنظومة الطائرة ايضا او الشكل العام للطائرة 
اننا نحتاج لمثل هذة الافكار شكرا لك


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

good


----------

